# Is this Big Pilot too big on me?



## aquawatch101 (Jun 27, 2013)

Dear WUS friends,

For as long as I can remember, the IWC Big Pilot has been one of my grail watches. I'm finally in the financial position to pull the trigger on one. I'm especially partial towards the Big Pilot Top Gun (black ceramic big pilot), however, I'm undecided if I have the wrist to pull it off.

My wrist is around 6.75", and the BP wears very large at 46mm. I know this watch is supposed to wear large (hell, it's called the BIG Pilot), but I've also seen many wrists on watch forums of people trying to pull it off and it looks like a dinner plate on their wrist, or a son trying on their dad's watch.

So, without further adieu, can I pull off the Big Pilot?

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet

ps. I've added in a bonus shot of the DSOTM


----------



## Keith Hauser (Feb 6, 2014)

It's a fantastic looking watch. I would like to point out that the Top Gun version of the big pilot is actually 48mm and I believe has a lug to lug measurement of 56mm. The regular Big Pilot is 46mm and might fit you better. I do not want to be the bearer of bad news but I think when the lugs hang that far over your wrist, it's too big. I would give the steel BP a try. If you are dead set on the ceramic, you can always look at the Top Gun chronograph which is also 46mm.


----------



## Drumguy (Jun 24, 2014)

It is definitely a great looking watch but to be honest with you i think it looks to big.


----------



## Big Fish (Aug 23, 2016)

I wear a 48mm sometimes, mostly at work, reality is it's too big, however being so easy to read,
a pleasure to wear. Frankly I'm considering a 55mm.


----------



## dbrando (Sep 2, 2016)

I actually think the Top Gun wears smaller than the regular BP. When I went to the IWC boutique, even the associates recommended the TG version for that reason.

Both are listed as 46mm (though I think the previous gen Top Gun was indeed 48).

While I do agree that the lugs, typically, shouldn't be hanging over the wrist, the watch is called a Big Pilot for a reason..It is supposed to be big!

And all shots I have seen of people wearing it, have the same thing going on in terms of the lug....including unofficial ambassador John Mayer (see below). So if you like the Top Gun...go for it. Lucky you that you are in a position to have this dilemma!


----------



## up1911fan (Jan 5, 2016)

I think it look's too big, the lugs appear to overhang and the tail end of the strap is damn near all the way up too the lugs.


----------



## blur510 (Sep 4, 2016)

I have the same size wrist and I loved the big pilot. ( I don't have one yet, it's one of my grail watches) It might be a little big but I don't care what people think as long as I like it on me..


----------



## UofRSpider (Sep 13, 2016)

That's a tough call as you seem to wear your watches on your arm rather than your wrist? I would buy the DSOTM - love that watch.


----------



## vinnyjr (Nov 2, 2016)

It does look a tad big on your wrist...but I'm a noob so...


----------



## Babka (Aug 11, 2012)

The black one does indeed list at 48mm but wears smaller due to it's black look giving the illusion of it appearing smaller. I would try the steel one and compare them side by side. I think the ceramic one looks fine on you. A tad big is just fine. Too big would look odd. But this appears fine.


----------



## aquawatch101 (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks for the opinions. I'm thinking that maybe the Top Gun Chrono at 44mm is a better fit for me. I'm still torn whether to get the BP and just rock it, and not care if it wears too big lol.

Just to clear up some misconceptions, the new 2016 Top Gun BP is 46mm. It used to be 48, but they downsized it this year. The one in the photo is a 46mm, with the 48mm is differentiated with a red pilot insignia on the seconds hand.


----------



## CabbageHead (Feb 15, 2016)

Too big mon ami. Once the novelty wears, it will only leave regret behind.


----------



## Ahilton (Oct 16, 2015)

Hi there Aquwatch,

First of all - what a fantastic choice! - Fellow watch friends, did you all notice how nice that Panerai on the table with the grey strap is?!! - I think its a PAM000 !

I personally think it looks awesome, and its suppose to wear big - Photos don't do it justice sometimes its hard to judge how it looks when the photo is specifically focusing on the wrist/arm.

I think if I was there personally, and saw it on you - I would think it looks awesome... need to see it in person with a Tshirt and Jeans to get the real deal feel!...



PULL THE TRIGGER!!!!


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

Why not skip the Big Pilot and buy a Mark Flieger AND a JLC dress watch for the same coin?


----------



## diablogt (Oct 11, 2009)

a bit big IMO. Its an elegant watch so it should not be too overwhelming.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

It looks OK to me, but maybe it's just me.


----------



## nuovorecord (Nov 27, 2007)

lvt said:


> It looks OK to me, but maybe it's just me.


No, it's not just you. I happen to agree that it looks good.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ivanos (Jun 25, 2016)

Seems a bit big. What is your wrist width?


----------



## trident-7 (May 26, 2016)

I think it looks good. I wouldn't worry what other people think as long as you like it yourself


----------



## nuovorecord (Nov 27, 2007)

dbrando said:


> I actually think the Top Gun wears smaller than the regular BP. When I went to the IWC boutique, even the associates recommended the TG version for that reason.
> 
> Both are listed as 46mm (though I think the previous gen Top Gun was indeed 48).
> 
> ...


That's a 55mm pilot that Mayer is wearing. A BP won't have that much overhang as it's a "mere" 46mm.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## onwatch1969 (Dec 21, 2008)

I think it's too big. Try the 3777.


----------



## logan2z (Sep 23, 2012)

As pointed out earlier in the thread, the new Big Pilot Top Gun is 46mm, not 48mm. The specs are clearly stated on IWC's web site. 

I agree with the poster who said that the TG wears smaller than the stainless steel BP. The stainless version looks too big on my flat 7" wrist but I've tried on the Top Gun and it looks more reasonable. 

It's usually difficult to assess watch size from wrist shots, but if the lugs do in fact overhang your wrist I'd say the watch is too big. But it's your $$$ so you should buy and wear what you like.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Mucho biggo


----------



## dbrando (Sep 2, 2016)

nuovorecord said:


> That's a 55mm pilot that Mayer is wearing. A BP won't have that much overhang as it's a "mere" 46mm.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


My bad, sorry about that! Not the same BP Mayer is wearing but I suppose the point remains that it's supposed to be a big watch. And those Ive seen wearing have the same issue with regards to the lug.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

speaking of John Mayer. (lucky guy. he's got the *Original* One too).
found this Cool video of his collection.


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

my goodness what a sweet Ticker..
most importantly is. if you Love it and feel comfortable wearing it ?. don't listen to what others say .

personally, i think it looks Awesome on your wrist. besides, Black Case makes it wear a bit smaller than Steel or gold.


----------



## gadget_boy (Feb 7, 2011)

I think it's too big, but your opinion is the only that matters with something like this.


----------



## glimmer (Dec 11, 2006)

I think it looks awesome on you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeslieL (May 24, 2016)

I think it looks great


----------



## DarrinNYC77 (Jul 30, 2016)

Considering this piece shows your impeccable taste, but I feel it's just too big. The lugs extending past your wrist push it over the edge.


----------



## sungtaek (Jun 23, 2008)

Sorry but it looks little bigger on your wrist.


----------



## jawshoe (Oct 24, 2016)

pilot watches are meant to be worn big. if you enjoy pilot watches, forget what the size police say and enjoy the looks you like. i'm not gonna lie, i let the them get to me and sold my 46mm pilot watch, but now i'm back in the market for something larger, maybe a PAM. and my wrists are small, 6.5"


----------



## bbabear01 (Apr 18, 2015)

I think it may be ok.


----------



## ccm123 (Feb 8, 2010)

Looks fine!


----------

